# Trailer or no Trailer...that's the Question...



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my packed out rig for a ONE night trip. It seems after every trip I keep adding something to my packing list so I'm starting to think maybe a trailer is the way to go?









Looking for your thoughts on this and trailer suggestions. I typically do overnights along river or canal trails, so it's crushed gravel at worst.

My rides are typically 40-60 miles a day.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

It comes down to pack less or haul more. Me, I'm a pack less kind of guy but only you can decide what works for you. 

I'm not sure where you live but if you're near rivers and canals all the time do you actually need to to carry that much water?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Armyballer said:


> Looking for your thoughts on this and trailer suggestions. I typically do overnights along river or canal trails, so it's crushed gravel at worst.
> 
> My rides are typically 40-60 miles a day.


For the rides you describe a trailer will let you carry more stuff more easily. If you aren't doing major climbs or going onto really rough trails most of my objections to a trailer wouldn't apply.

I've used a BOB trailer and a 2 wheeled trailer....both would get the job done for you. I'd ask in the fatbike forum what hitch designs work best with your bike.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Tony makes a very valid piont. A water filter would take up less space the one bottle and be a lot lighter. I love my Sawyer Squeeze with the inline adaptor. 

I have been toying with the idea of a Bob recently. I would love to be able to ride up to the trailhead unhook and enjoy and unencumbered ride. But I can't decide what I would do with the trailer, and all my stuff, to feel secure while away. I'd also think I'd want a bigger tire then the Bobs come with to smooth out the ride for all my junk.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Tony makes a very valid piont. A water filter would take up less space the one bottle and be a lot lighter. I love my Sawyer Squeeze with the inline adaptor.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of a Bob recently. I would love to be able to ride up to the trailhead unhook and enjoy and unencumbered ride. But I can't decide what I would do with the trailer, and all my stuff, to feel secure while away. I'd also think I'd want a bigger tire then the Bobs come with to smooth out the ride for all my junk.












Carry some camo fabric and hide it. As long as you have some vegetation to work with it would be more secure that way than locking.


----------



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm hesitant to filter water, I've had bubble guts before due to drinking "filtered" water and it's not something I wanna do again. Water isn't the issue really, it's all the other crap I usually carry, esp when it's as cold here (Iowa) as it still is at night.


----------



## Ltldemonz (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking over your pack list, it looks like you have the majority of your stuff already...be it overnight or a week plus. Only extra stuff your list needs to extend your outdoor stay is food and water. Food you can find stuff that's less bulky than MRE's (suggestions anyone?) and Water...you are already carrying 1.5 gallons. The pic that Vikb posted does present a good possibility (that tire looks heavy though would small ATV tire be lighter) if you do need more space.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

My mountain bike is a Giant XTC 2 and because I road tourer as well on my Surly Long Haul Trucker I have tended to use panniers and so my mountain bike is configured the same way. With both bikes I am setup to pull a trailer, an Extrawheel Voyager in my case. I don't always use the Extrawheel behind the Surly, but with the XTC 2 is a must.

It has worked well for me and I have used it for my Albany to Donnybrook ride which was part of ticking off my end to end of the 1,000 kilometre Munda Biddi Trail here in Western Australia. The first two rides I pulled a BOB Ibex trailer but have since fitted a Tubus Swing to the bike and "upgraded" to the Extrawheel which for me is a great trailer. I have done around 4,000 km + with it now.

For overnight rides I tend to just go with the front panniers but I have the trailer option if I need it.










Andrew


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Choose the best setup for your adventures.*

For me its about getting the right setup for my adventures.

On our blog we've written on thoughts on the subject of pannier vs bikepacking vs trailers.

Your Surly and bike pack setup is awesome. Assuming you're trying to tackle the worst terrain imaginable it would be the best bike for those adventures. And you're clearly very fit to be getting that kind of mileage even on easy going terrain.

For the terrain you're talking about riding though and given your quiver of bikes, I'd be using that Scott and a BOB Trailer. The efficiency of that setup would be significant over a loaded fatbike. The trailer will allow you to carry what you need. I like to tour without a Camelbak on my back, long hours in the saddle are much more comfortable without that weight on your back.

If you are thinking of adding more carrying capacity and doing that with a trailer I would look at it as opportunity to diversify your touring quiver too. With your Salsa and your Scott setup for different types of adventures you'd be ready for any kind of trip you could imagine.

Our tag line is: Your best bike. Your best adventure. 
Your potential quiver exemplifies that exactly.


----------

